# Help me stop cussing



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

So I basically swear like it's nobodies business, and my good friend told me it makes her uncomfortable sometimes lol

Every other word out of my mouth is "F this and F that."

Any advice?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Try thinking before you say anything?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Everytime you cuss stick a coin in yer azz.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Help me stop cussing*



leppardess said:


> Try thinking before you say anything?


I speak a million words per second and my thoughts are constantly jumping. I have tried that, but I'm not fun anymore. I become all boring. lol =X


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Construct a 'swear detector'. A simple microphone, hard disk with voice recognition software and a pair of electrical probes will suffice. Attach one end to the mains electricity and one to your family jewels (work it out). That way every time you swear you have the benefit of classical pavlovian learning helping you to stop.

I agree with Leppardess - think before you speak. It might be tough at first as you 'limit your verbal creativity' but hey, you learned to swear a lot, it'll take time to unlearn it. Why do you swear? Are you trying to seem more exciting or strong? Did it start that way and then become a habit? When you realise you don't need to swear to be accepted perhaps it will go. Perhaps as you begin to feel better about yourself (are you doing any kind of therapy or self-work?) the swearing will go too.

Aside from that, there is no Cognitive Swearing Therapy out there as far as I know, apart from the 'give it a couple of seconds before you open your mouth' type.

Ross


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah, thinking before you speak is a given, but I'd just replace those words with other unoffensive words. For example instead of hell yes, heck yeah! Damn-darn/dang, F--k to Freak'n, Geez, etc. instead of hell no- hecky naw. lol If it sounds wierd coming out of your mouth, it's more fun that way.

It's fun to think of some that you like. One girl in highschool wouldn't cuss she would instead say something like "Oooh, "potato"!" yeah potato. Nobody thought or expressed that thought that it was odd, she's a likeable person and wasn't a self-concious about it. I personally thought it was cute. So I think using these non-curse words are cute and endearing. I use them all the time and try not to cuss. Although recently due to some Halo playing it got out of hand, good thing they couldn't hear me. lol 
Your friend, I doubt, would complain if you used any of these. See what your friends/other people say when they get upset...besides OMG! Hope this helps ya.


I forgot my favorite new expression: shiitake mushrooms-obviously to replace sh-t. If you want to know how to pronounce it correctly, ask.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Help me stop cussing*



treksalot said:


> yeah, thinking before you speak is a given, but I'd just replace those words with other unoffensive words. For example instead of hell yes, heck yeah! Damn-darn/dang, F--k to Freak'n, Geez, etc. instead of hell no- hecky naw. lol If it sounds wierd coming out of your mouth, it's more fun that way.
> 
> It's fun to think of some that you like. One girl in highschool wouldn't cuss she would instead say something like "Oooh, "potato"!" yeah potato. Nobody thought or expressed that thought that it was odd, she's a likeable person and wasn't a self-concious about it. I personally thought it was cute. So I think using these non-curse words are cute and endearing. I use them all the time and try not to cuss. Although recently due to some Halo playing it got out of hand, good thing they couldn't hear me. lol
> Your friend, I doubt, would complain if you used any of these. See what your friends/other people say when they get upset...besides OMG! Hope this helps ya.
> ...


Haha, yeah I'll try that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

drop a quarter in a jar every time you cuss, that or slap yourself in the face


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't help. I curse like a sailor and I'm proud dammit.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Try washing your ****ing mouth out with ****ing soap, you ****ing hippy!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

**** you, you ****ing ****!


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

didn't they do a study where they forced one group of people (i think they were navy submariners) to avoid swearing, while another group they let talk as they normally do, and the group that couldn't swear was fidgety and made all kinds of mistakes during the test because they were all uncomfortable?

keep cussin :mum


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Noca said:


> drop a quarter in a jar every time you cuss, that or slap yourself in the face


 :lol

I second that. And you have to give the jar to the person you hate the most.


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

hate me please. um... you smell funny. ok can i have the quarters? please?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay, I don't really care if I swear anymore. **** **** cock ****. If people don't like it they can suck a fatty, I ain't breathing to impress.

I can't help the fact that I have a filthy mouth! :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Embrace it.

_I got a heavy metal mouth, that hurls obscenity..._


----------

